# Hedgedogs



## mafemafaldis (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi!!!
Mi name is mafe, and I would like to adopt a hedgedog here in Bogotá, Colombia; I would like to ask If maybe you can help me.








Kisses from colombia!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

This is a forum for pet rats. I doubt that we can help you, unfortunately.


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I've seen a couple people in my area selling hedgehogs because they didn't expect them to be as costly as they were or something like that. They aren't really a common pet, but if you look for it you might find people in your area who don't want theirs anymore. 

Either that, or I'm sure you could find a place to get them online


----------



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

I keep hedgehogs what do you need help with?


----------

